# TechPowerUp's Best of 2017



## VSG (Dec 27, 2017)

Before we say farewell and adieu to 2017, join the editors of TechPowerUp on a trip down memory lane as we look back at each of our specific review categories. The first annual TechPowerUp best of article aims to recognize products that held up to the hype, and in some cases even managed to surprise and over-deliver.

*Show full review*


----------



## qubit (Dec 27, 2017)

Best of TPU 2017: qubit.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 27, 2017)

Just a little typo, the winner of best GPU: its Lightning, isn't it, not Lighting?  Or was that an RGB joke? I never know.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 27, 2017)

Overall great article


----------



## VSG (Dec 27, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Just a little typo, the winner of best GPU: its Lightning, isn't it, not Lighting?  Or was that an RGB joke? I never know.



Sadly not a joke, although I could swear that was lightning before. Fixed it now, thanks!


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 28, 2017)

We should do a "best TPU reviewer" lol


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 28, 2017)

cool


----------



## djisas (Dec 28, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> We should do a "best TPU reviewer" lol


But then everyone would vote Wizard...


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 28, 2017)

djisas said:


> But then everyone would vote Wizard...



i vote cadaveca


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 28, 2017)

Really enjoyed article, great idea and well done.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Dec 28, 2017)

Really hope ASRock starts the OC Formula line again in mainstream instead of spreading FATAL1TY out.


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 28, 2017)

djisas said:


> But then everyone would vote Wizard...


nope, I would vote for VSG.


----------



## notb (Dec 28, 2017)

Not amazed by the fact that all awarded keyboards and mice are wired. And the cases are pretty big.
Other than that... fairly expected results.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Dec 28, 2017)

Upgrayedd said:


> Really hope ASRock starts the OC Formula line again in mainstream instead of spreading FATAL1TY out.



Yup I also wonder where are Z370 OC Formula , Z370 SOC Force and Z370 XPower.

ASUS is the only option now for overclocking motherboard with their M10A.


----------



## v12dock (Dec 28, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> i vote cadaveca


You are both wrong I vote crmaris


----------



## kruk (Dec 28, 2017)

> If it weren't for the mining boom AMD's PC GPU division would be in trouble, and I wouldn't be surprised if the *company just gave up on the PC gaming market at some point to free up resources* for making better console chips.



It seems that they were already transitioning to this since Polaris launch. Best Polaris chips went to the Pro market and consumers just got the overvolted, barely OCable and cutdown scraps. Polaris 11 is a prime example of this. Just look up some benchmarks what Radeon Pro 460 can do at 35W. It's like *15% slower* than the RX 460 at *50%* of it's *power consumption*! 

With Vega dGPUs the trend not only continues but it has gotten much much worse since now even the supply seems to be extremely scarce. No custom cards seem be launching anytime soon and Vega Nano is completely MIA.

I really miss the HD 7000 days when they kicked some serious ass and the selection of proper AMD gaming dGPUs was huge.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 29, 2017)

kruk said:


> It seems that they were already transitioning to this since Polaris launch. Best Polaris chips went to the Pro market and consumers just got the overvolted, barely OCable and cutdown scraps. Polaris 11 is a prime example of this. Just look up some benchmarks what Radeon Pro 460 can do at 35W. It's like *15% slower* than the RX 460 at *50%* of it's *power consumption*!
> 
> With Vega dGPUs the trend not only continues but it has gotten much much worse since now even the supply seems to be extremely scarce. No custom cards seem be launching anytime soon and Vega Nano is completely MIA.
> 
> I really miss the HD 7000 days when they kicked some serious ass and the selection of proper AMD gaming dGPUs was huge.



Crap...if this turns out to be ultimately true in the distant future, does that mean people will either have to use integrated graphics or buy Nvidia GPUs if they want to do some gaming?  

C'mon AMD!


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 29, 2017)

That's why i love PCs, you can easily buy a Vega 56 for $399 and not need to shell out 5k for the baseline Apple iMac Pro.


----------



## hapkiman (Dec 29, 2017)

You gotta admit, 2017 was one hell of a year for the pc enthusiasts crowd.  Wow.  So much stuff.....great CPUs from both Intel and AMD, awesome GPUs from red and green teams....here's hoping 2018 gives even more.


----------



## dgianstefani (Dec 29, 2017)

How predictable that techpowerup picks a PSU that they were "involved" in making, instead of the clear best - Seasonic Prime Titanium series.  Try to keep it objective...


----------



## VSG (Dec 29, 2017)

dgianstefani said:


> How predictable that techpowerup picks a PSU that they were "involved" in making, instead of the clear best - Seasonic Prime Titanium series.  Try to keep it objective...



Let's say that is objectively the winner for argument's sake. The editor did not cover the Seasonic PRIME Titanium PSUs here this year though, and my instructions to everyone was to name those they have covered here. There was one exception to this, but even that was tested separately here, just not given a dedicated review.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks for doing this "Best of 2017" - was a nice read


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 30, 2017)

Very nice read n walk down memory lane, CHEERS to ALL!


----------



## avatar_raq (Dec 30, 2017)

> We would, as such, like to see more chairs out of a mesh material. Lumbar support and a good headrest, or good neck support, are also vital. Having head- and lumbar support be adjustable so as to be properly utilizable by all users, tall or short, is important as well since most users spend countless hours a day in their chair. A tall backrest with a fully adjustable up/down and forward/backwards function in combination with a headrest that is capable of a tilt would be great also.



Could not have said it better myself!


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 30, 2017)

Great effort VSG thanks for putting it all together  Good read!


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 30, 2017)

I would suggested an honorable mention to the MSI Z370SLI / Gigabyt Z370 XP SLI MoBos but that was when the prices were hovering at around $100-$125 and the equivalently featured competition w/ ALC 1220 was $150+.  Now at $145ish, Id be more likely to recommend a board like the Carbon AC.  I addition, nothing to really get excited about above $200.

Would love to see an article about "what happened to Mushkin ?"   An enthusiasts choice for over 20 years, they maintained premium sources of supply throughout DDR3's run while the competition shifted sourcing their premium liness from lower cost vendors.  With DDR4, they have for the most part been AWOL.

For the cooling, I can't get behind any CLC type AIO, especially when AIOs w/ adquate pump capability and no mixed metals are on the market.  With the Fuma, it's hard not to spring for the extra $15 over the 212 when performance meets or exceeds the premium products from Noctua / Cryorig.  The Mugen Max at $37 is even more attractive tho an older product.


----------



## Imsochobo (Dec 31, 2017)

I can agree to all points except 8700K and 8400 notions, as IT IS FUCKING IMPOSSIBLE TO BUY!!!
It's a 2018 cpu and not a 2017.

First delivery of the 8700K in most countries is in January.

Also, X299 + 7800X is actually hilariously enough cheaper, you can almost buy an 8 core x299 for the 8700K price, you might as well do so when you're on it and X299 is likely to be supported for longer and not locked out of upgrades in the future...

Screenshot for laughing matters.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 31, 2017)

Imsochobo said:


> 8700K and 8400 notions, as IT IS FUCKING IMPOSSIBLE TO BUY!!!


I bought a retail 8700k in early December (Germany). Our CPU cooler reviewer bought one this week (USA).


----------



## birdie (Dec 31, 2017)

There was no best RAM (memory) in 2017 considering its pricing which is just insane.


----------



## Mescalamba (Jan 1, 2018)

CPU, GPU, mobo, memory, case .. agreed on all of these really.

Rest is either individual preference or pure BS. Or just lack of reviews in that segment rly..

On other hand, webpages dont run themselves, which is understandable. Especially when that important stuff is right. Still that PSU section.. hmm hmm..


----------



## erixx (Jan 2, 2018)

A great sum-up of the year. Outstanding year of reviews, thanks guys!!!!!

In it, I discovered the Havit low profile mechancial keyboard... strangely (because it is no rocket science to do it) they don't make it with a Spanish layout.


----------



## 0x4452 (Jan 2, 2018)

I am wondering why (other than being from the other camp), Vega 56 got the runner up and not 1070 (Ti) ?


----------



## Ino. (Jan 3, 2018)

notb said:


> Not amazed by the fact that all awarded keyboards and mice are wired. And the cases are pretty big.
> Other than that... fairly expected results.



That's because I had to pick from mice I reviewed this year. And while the G903 is an amazing mouse it's very much the same as the G900 and I didn't feel it would have been worthwhile to write a full review of it. There currently are no other wireless gaming mice worth mentioning, as all other than Logitech still have drawbacks. Had Logitech come up with slightly differently shaped wireless G Pro I'm fairly sure it would have been a contender for this.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 5, 2018)

Nice article, gj all


----------

